
Unlimited music from youtube videos (very alpha'ish) - theone
http://youtube-related-music.appspot.com
======
islon
Now Playing: Bach - Air ("on the G string"). Coming up next: Justin Bieber -
As long as you love me. I think you algorithm needs some adjustment, otherwise
nice concept.

~~~
mehulkar
It's probably the featured video in the set of related videos. Or is this a
custom recommendation engine?

------
crisnoble
It's awesome! Very similar to <http://www.youfm.org/> but with a greater focus
on the videos themselves. I also like that you play similar songs, almost like
a pandora for youtube. It seems like a lot of cool apps are being built on top
of the youtube api these days such as <http://cloudplay.fm/> and
<http://www.thisismyjam.com/> and I love it!

------
theone
I have moved it to <http://nitinh.com/ytplayer> for the time being.

~~~
theone
Enabled billing, now is the time to compress static files, and do some
optimization.

------
blhack
Cool, but is there any way you could implement a "back" button? I'd love to be
able to go to basically say "oops, wrong turn!" and go back.

My client went from "The Tallest Man on Earth" to Nirvana. These types of
music are VERY different.

Then it went from Mumford and Sons to Black Eyed Peas. Again, very different.

Obviously this isn't a problem with your client, it's youtube's recommendation
system; it would just be nice to have a way to correct it.

~~~
theone
i'm planning to implement a play queue where you can see/save/share all the
videos you've played. From there you'll also be able to go back.

------
calinet6
I could never really use this for long listening because the sound quality of
youtube music is so variable. It would be pretty annoying.

Otherwise, very cool concept and good implementation!

~~~
theone
In absence of quality music services like rdio, pendora, spotify, songza, in
India. Youtube is still a great alternative for music. In fact for many of us
youtube is the default destination for finding and listening music.

------
alainbryden
Very crisp UI. I look forward to the ability to queue up songs and build
playlists on the fly. If we sign in to our YouTube account, maybe you could
access our own playlists and let us save new ones back. Another great idea
would be allowing us to set a crossfade amount and start the next video as the
previous one is finishing.

------
williamle8300
I like the creative thinking behind the idea. Just to let yo know.. there are
some bugs with Safari 5.1.7.

~~~
tedmiston
Is there supposed to be a player control or something in the middle of the
screen? (It's blank.)

Safar 5.1.7 / OS X 10.7.4

Edit: Weird results redrawing the graphics when resizing the window with
Chrome 21.0.1180.89 on Mac OS X.

------
faramarz
Very nice! Slick UI

Is that an official Facebook Like button? I have never before been prompted to
"confirm" a like. weird

~~~
theone
Ye its the official facebook like "iframe" code

------
ErikGelderblom
This looks a lot like <http://www.tubalr.com/>

~~~
theone
Its more of a endless music player, with some recommendation system built out
of related videos.

------
level09
Does it use Youtube API ? Does it use an algorithm to identify videos that are
"Music" videos ?

------
danielweber
I've been using it all morning. Sometimes it takes me on a really weird path
of music I would never have gone on myself. Thanks.

There's way too much Javascript, so I think I'm missing a lot of the UI. I
only have youtube.com and appspot.com allowed.

------
zackb
Really cool! I've been using it all morning too. I love the UI and the
responsiveness. I'm sure you're working on it but would love the ability to
create, save, and share playlists. Thank you for sharing.

------
denzil_correa
Nice idea but you may have to buy more credits to keep your App Engine account
burning out. I receive the following error

 _This application is temporarily over its serving quota. Please try again
later._

------
dbKooper
very nice. awesome design.

i too created a youtube playlist app some time ago at
<http://bollymuse.com/songs> but it is aimed for bollywood videos only.

------
kpreid
I like it.

Feature request: once I've picked a search result, (allow me to) hide the
results — that is, have no left sidebar, so the whole UI fits in a smaller
window.

------
Axsuul
How do ads work with these embedded videos? Also, aren't some videos from some
companies unembeddable (such as VEVO)? Props on the execution. :)

------
consti2k
That is awesome. It would be great if you would use #! urls so I can share a
video/playlist easily with others.

~~~
theone
Its first item on my todo list, to save session so that it can be shared.

------
petemc_
Kind of reminds me of <http://www.youtube.com/disco>

~~~
addandsubtract
Cool, for the first 25 of the Top 100 I get this:

    
    
        Unfortunately, this video is not available
        in Germany because it may contain
        music for which GEMA has not granted
        the respective music rights.
    

I stopped trying after 25.

------
mtgx
Google shutting this down in 3..2..1..

~~~
gubatron
don't see why, they're using the youtube player and the same youtube search
results.

However, why even do this if you can do exactly the same on the youtube
website or inside google+

Doesn't really add any value that youtube already gives you.

Search for non music and the illusion dies.

Cool UI though.

~~~
theone
This is basically a type of youtube radio, in which you just have to provide
one video of your liking, and the player does the rest. It automatically picks
best match related video and plays it automatically.

I dont think its currently possible on youtube, and more over youtube is'nt
meant to do this.

------
propercoil
sweet! bookmarked this. i always waste time on youtube or wireshark adding
songs etc this is nice because i can get a radio type of youtube with a
baseline as my favorite song, thanks.

------
bromagosa
I like it, what's the algorithm for choosing the next song?

~~~
theone
It does some ranking for all the related songs of the songs played, and pick
best match from the related videos.

~~~
adrinavarro
You've got some problems with padding/margin there:
<http://i.navarro.at/skitched-20120913-140957.jpg>

Other than that, the project looks good!

~~~
theone
Thanks for pointing it out. I haven't tested it out on multiple browsers yet.

------
swalsh
This is really well done, nice work!

------
mqlpideste
Could you add a repeat function.

~~~
theone
I'd plan to add this functionality, in the meanwhile you can use this chrome
plugin for youtube. [http://www.nikesh.me/blog/2011/05/repeat-youtube-video-
autom...](http://www.nikesh.me/blog/2011/05/repeat-youtube-video-
automatically-in-loop/)

------
roymabookie
Does it Scrobble?

~~~
theone
No it doesn't

------
mogui
Over Quota :P

------
nikeshhayaran
Great idea ..

